# Kommandozeile



## Simplesmile (3. Jan 2011)

Moin, 
habe ein kleines Problem, bin Java Neuling und versuche ein Java Programm Übungsrechner über die KOmmandozeile aufzurufen mit z. B. (java Klassenname 12 + 9)! Auf meinem Netbook klappt das auch so, nur leider auf meinem Standrechner nicht! 
Da fehlt mir bestimmt irgendein kleiner Haken in den Optionen bei eclipse oder so, kann mir da irgendwer helfen? 

Danke 
grüsse


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2011)

eclipse hat mit Kommandozeile an sich nix zu tun, dieser Hinweis ist verdächtig,

allgemein:
welche Fehlermeldung, in welchem Verzeichnis bist du, was ist an Dateien da (.java, .class?),
wie heißt die Klasse, ist sie public, gibt es eine main-Methode?, package-Angaben?, wie heißen die Dateien

funktioniert
java -version
?


----------



## Andi_CH (3. Jan 2011)

Eclipse hilft dir gar nichts mehr, wenn du das Programm üer die Kommandozeile ausführen willst:

Betriebssystem?
Wie ist deine genaue Eingabe?
Welches Java wird verwendet? (path gesetzt?)


----------



## mariusbopp (3. Jan 2011)

moin ich tippe auf die java version? hast di mal geupdated??


----------



## bone2 (3. Jan 2011)

wenn du in eclipse auf run (der grüne pfeil) drückst wird dein programm schon gestartet. das "12 + 9" sind vermutlich parameter?

damit eclipse die beim "run" anhängt, in menü Run > Run Configuration den Reiter "(x)= Arguments" öffnen und einen eintragen

alternativ in eclipse nur build drücken und im explorer selber mit der windows commandozeile starten


----------



## Simplesmile (3. Jan 2011)

Also ich hatte vor das Programm von der Kommandozeile aus aufzurufen! In dem angehängtem Bild ist mal das Verzeichnis dargestellt sowie der auftretende Fehler! 
Es liegt nicht an meinem Quellcode den dieser funktioniert auf meinem Netbook einwandfrei.
Ich benutze Windows 7 und habe die neueste Version von Java drauf!
(aufgrund des Tipps von mariusbopp mal geupdatet)  
Ich  kriege eine Warnung angezeigt ich zitiere kurz:

 "Build path specifies execution environment OSGi/Minimum-1.2.There are no JREs installed in the workspace that are strictly compatible with this enviroment."

Was muss ich den für ein path setzten?

Ansonsten Danke schon einmal für die Antworten und Ratschläge! 

grüsse


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2011)

ist denn eine JRE installiert?

> und habe die neueste Version von Java drauf!

gehts genauer? welche Installationsdatei,
wo installiert, mit bin-Verzeichnis und darin java.exe?


----------



## Simplesmile (3. Jan 2011)

Also ein JRE habe ich drauf, die Installationsdatei heißt jre-6u23-windows-i586 .
Auch gewöhnlich auf C: installiert mit bin ordner und java.exe (Anwendung) drin.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2011)

dann musst du noch die Umgebungsvariable Path setzen, siehe
Installation des Java SDK / JDK

# Installation des Java SE JDK 6 unter Windows
dort Punkt 8


----------



## Simplesmile (3. Jan 2011)

So nun habe ich das mal durchgearbeitet und zu guter letzt ist nichts anders geworden! 
Habe ausserdem meine Java Version die Umgebungsvariablen und die generellen also kompletten Einstellungen mit meinem Netbook verglichen.

Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, das die Umgebungsvariablen auf meinem Netbook ein anderes Verzeichnis haben, was ich auch nicht weiter verwunderlich finde. 

Auf dem Netbook ist das Verzeichnis mit Java auch nicht in die Umgebungsvariablen eingetragen, hier funktioniert der Aufruf mit der Kommandozeile allerdings einwandfrei. 

Allerdings Dank dir/euch schonmal soweit, falls du/ihr noch irgendeine Idee hast los raus damit ;-) .


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jan 2011)

wichtig ist, dass man nach Änderungen der Umgebungsvariable erst eine neue Konsole aufmachen muss,
auf geöffnete wirkt sich das nicht aus,

gefunden werden manchmal java.exe in Windows-Verzeichnissen (system32 usw), je nach Reihenfolge im Path kommt die java.exe im java/bin gar nicht dran,
aber wenn java gar nicht gefunden wird, ist das ein fernes Problem 

gehe auf der Konsole ins java/bin-Verzeichnis, wenn dort ein java-Aufruf (z.B. mit -version) funktioniert, in anderen Verzeichnissen aber nicht, dann ist das garantiert allein von der Path-Variablen abhängig,
kopiere dir irgendeine einfache exe wie notepad, benenne die in einen neuen Namen um, stecke diese in ein einfaches Verzeichnis wie c:/temp und experimentiere dahingehend mit dem Path, um dich von dieser Funktionalität zu überzeugen


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Jan 2011)

Wer die Fehlermeldung angeschaut hat, hat festgstellt, dass gar kein java gefunden wurde!

java -version muss so etwas ähnliches liefern wie:

```
C:\>java -version
java version "1.6.0_21"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_21-b07)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 17.0-b17, mixed mode)
```

1. Finde raus wo deine JRE installiert ist (z.B. C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin)
2. öffne eine Konsole
3. java -version (wenn dieselbe Fehlermeldung kommt wie in deinem Bild mach 4 sonst weiter bei 6)
4. set path=C:\Programme\Java\jre6\bin;%path% (wenns bei dir anders ist ---- na ja ist ja logisch)
5. java -version (wird etwas vernünftiges ausgegeben?)
6. <tipp dein Startkommando>

Wenn das funktioniert hast, kannst du den path Systemweit ändern, denn die hier beschriebene Änderung gilt nur so lange bis du die Konsole schliesst und gilt auch nur für eine Konsole.


----------



## Simplesmile (5. Jan 2011)

Alles klar es hat geklappt, 
leider bin ich nicht so ein spezialist der wusste, dass man die Verzeichnissangaben, beim nennen in den Umgebungsvariablen, auf englisch machen muss. 

Dank euch für eure Ratschläge und Lösungen! :toll:


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jan 2011)

ein Verzeichnis hat verschiedene Namen?


----------



## Gastredner (5. Jan 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ein Verzeichnis hat verschiedene Namen?


Vermutlich hat er versucht, als Pfad etwas wie C:\Programme\Java... anzugeben. Programme ist seit Windows Vista allerdings nur noch ein Alibi-Verzeichnis bzw. Verweis auf den wahren Programmordner, der in allen Sprachversionen "Program Files" heißt und so auch in die Umgebungsvariablen eingetragen werden muss. Ziemlich nervig, dass das nicht automatisch aufgelöst werden kann.


----------



## Simplesmile (5. Jan 2011)

Also in meiner Kommandozeile muss ich Verzeichnisnamen in englisch angeben.
Guck dir mal meine angehängten screens an.


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Jan 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ein Verzeichnis hat verschiedene Namen?



Erlebe ich täglich - früher in der Konsole mit ~ im Namen und jetzt bezeichnet Windows7 im Explorer den Folder mit "Programme" und in der Konsole mit "Programm Files". Mensch ärgere dich nicht, wundere dich bloss!

EDIT: Grummel - warum kann mir das Forum nicht schon beim ersten Klick alle Beiträge anzeigen???
Egal  Passt ja ....


----------

